# Points for Work Experience - 189 Point based?



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for 189 point based visa (Permanent) with 60 points. I claimed 10 points for working outside Australia for more than 5 years.

I have relevant experience outside Australia for 6.5 years and I have all the documents to support it (like payslips, employee letter etc.). I terms of skills assessment, I am ICT Major as I have done B.Tech in I.T.

Based on this and based on feedback from few of my friends who applied and got the visa this year, I claimed 10 points and thats how I have total of 60 points. 

But very recently another friend of my received email from his case officer that his experience outside Australia is only 3 years even though he has 5 years as they dont consider the first 2 years. This is inconsistent as different case officers say different things.

Whats the actual rule? I am really worried. If they consider my experience as 2 less years then I will loose 5 points and hence wont meet the criteria.

Please suggest / help?

Waiting replied.

Regards,
Yash


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

What does it say on your letter from ACS?
How many years they counted and deemed skill date?
That is the reference.


----------



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks damirsaranovic for the response.

In the skill assessment though they have mentioned my work exp from July 2005 till date (as a table) but added this line:
"The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to ......(skill code)".

Does this mean my work exp from July 2005 will be considered or from July 2007?


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

It seems like you "lost" 2 years of experience.
Person doing assessing concluded your experience from july 2005 to july 2007 was not relevant for occupation under ANZSCO code. There are a lot of posts about same issue with skill assessment and ACS.

Regardless of that CO can make a decision our full experience is counted in. You really would not know without response from CO but if skill assessment says "from July 2007" then count that. If with that you have enough points it should be ok.


----------



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

If I take the experience from July 2007 my overseas experience will be 4 yrs 5 months. Hence I move below 5 yrs and loose 5 points. Tat means my overall points goes down to 55. Not good enough !

I have relevant experience from July 2005 till July 2007 and I have proof for that. the issue with relying on CO is I have to apply for the PR first and pay the hefty PR fee. And if after that CO doesnt agree, I will loose all that money. If he agrees its all good. Does it depend on individual CO's assessment? Is there anyway I can find out?

I have been preparing for the PR since April and this has been a big disappointment and major headache.


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

can you get points somewhere else?
IELTS?
Where do you miss out besides experience?


----------



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

IELTS is were I am missing out. I have 7.5 in 3 sections and 6.5 in 1 hence they consider it as 6 (another bizarre rule). Hence I meet the minimum criteria but do not get any points for it.

If I do not claim points for my overseas exp, I have to give IELTS again and hope I get min 7 in all 4 sections !

Is there any way I can find out if they will accept my 2 yrs of relevant work exp which ACS missed out?


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

You can try and contact DIAC to see what they think of your issue.
Or take IELTS again and get 7 or more on each section and wait for couple of month to get to that 5 years which will together increase your chances greatly.


----------



## yagarwal83 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am in Australia for last 2 years on 457 hence it will not increase my overseas experience.
I know i can give IELTS again but its no guarantee I will get 7 across all sections.
I called DIAC and they said the same that it depends on the CO. If I can prove that 2 yrs are relevant then he might agree but then its a risk.
Lets see. Thanks for your help.


----------

